# Walking stick business



## AnnaGlory (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi guys,
How about doing walking stick business in Toronto? I know many of them are interested in hiking and definitely they look for walking sticks. I have found that Canada mortgage direct are providing a mortgage for the self-employers http://www.canadamortgagedirect.com/mortgage-solutions/mortgage-for-self-employed/ and thought to get their help for starting a new business. I would like to get your suggestions for starting up a walking stick business.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Not sure what the market is in your area. Very limited in my area of the US. You may want to try some consignment and maybe internet sales in your area. Confirming a steady inventory of properly seasoned and size sticks is a hard thing to do down here.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

For most people it's only sporadic part-time income at best. Not what I would call a reliable source of income. The market is small and there are a lot of stick makers.

I started an Etsy shop a month ago and am still waiting on my first sale. As a rough estimate I think sales should average about 1 stick every three weeks. That's after I'm established and have a few sales so people aren't worried about buying from a new seller.

If you go in here and read older posts you'll see other makers report the same sort of thing. A lot of compliments but few sales at craft shows and venues of that nature.

Most makers here get sales by word of mouth.

Not trying to discourage you, it's a great hobby. Just be aware it's not a path to quick wealth.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Over here its a very cometertive market lots of people doing it a very wide range of toppers and different materials to choose from . The standards are quite high and a difficult market to earn a living from most full time stickmakers have a good sound base and sell everything the stick maker needs and often run stick making classes

hiking poles sell from around £40 up to £300 + depending on material used . you would need to be handy at wood carving or adept at manipulating rams or water buffalo horn with a good supply of shanks . I suspect the market would be similar to the American market so its a case of what people want , but if you could offer more than the run of the mill stuff you may have a chance , I would just try a few different item 1st to see what response you get . selling items on places like ebay is difficult and doubt if anyone could earn a living wage from it considering all the overheads and time it takes


----------

